

Ask HN: What software do you use to clean audio? - kmfrk

If you have audio files like recorded interviews, lectures, and such, what software do you use to clean them up?<p>Years back, I tried out Adobe Audition, which - abstruse interface aside - did a great job. But has anything better with a simpler interface come along since?<p>I'd imagine there's a simple drag-and-drop app for OS X out there, but I don't really know what the best place to do the research for this is. If I had the technical knowledge to make such an app, I definitely would, because I keep encountering interviews that are barely audible, even from prolific podcasters.<p>I have to assume that there's software out there for people with little to no technological proficiency who just want to clean up their audio files.<p>Are there any good alternatives out there? What do you use?
======
bdfh42
Audacity <http://audacity.sourceforge.net> helped me sort out a bad sound
track from some video before splicing it into a short film.

------
deveshz
Camtasia studio has a very good noise removal part.
<http://www.techsmith.com/camtasia.html>

Try Sony Vegas for more professional approach!

------
just_link
The wireless router is shielded by the operator.Is there a way to anti-shield?

